# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Desea  Ud  Propagar  Olivo?

## gatoabad

Propagacion  de  Olivo por  Estacas Semileñosas  con Nebulizacion   
Esta  ud. Interesado en Propagar OLivo ? 
Esta Tecnica  fue creada por J Caballero en 1984 con gran acogida en el mercado español. y de mayor importancia  y comercializacion mediante este tipo de propagacion  .
Basicamente trata de  mantener  humeda e  hidratada la parte  foliar  mediante  nebulizaciones , mientras que  la parte  de la raiz se mantiene  caliente  mediante herramientas  como termostato o corriente(resistencia)  en un sustrato que puede ser de perlita, arena u otro tipo se sustrato a  una temperatura no variable de 21 grados  centigrados con el fin de  estimular  el enraizamiento y tambien con dosis de  Enraizante de  auxina y citoquininas  
Receta completa disponible de propagacion paso a paso de olivo ,lugar de  propagacion HUARAL, solo para el mes de AgostoTemas similares: Manual del cultivo del olivo vendo chacra 7.5 hectareas de olivo Oferta Laboral - Coordinador Comercial para Proyecto de Olivo en Tacna (Segunda Convocatoria) Oferta Laboral - Asesor Comercial para Proyecto de Olivo en Tacna Rusia desea comprar producción de limón, mango y banano orgánico de Piura

----------

